

Julian Assange, WikiLeaks founder, denied asylum in France - elliottcarlson
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/julian-assange-wikileaks-founder-denied-asylum-in-france-1.3136798

======
greg7mdp
Sad for France! We welcomed Jean-Claude (baby doc) Duvalier and ayatollah
Khomeini, but I guess Assange and Snowden will not receive asylum.

